# Need anything designed? [Site layouts, banners, logos, etc]



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey people! I haven't been on here in AGES, haha. How's everybody been doing? :]

Anywho - I've been a little bored lately, and I'm trying to get my graphic design website "out there." I knew a lot of you haunters have websites for your displays, so I thought I'd stop in and see if anyone needed any graphic work done!

I've done everything from banners to website designs, so I'm open to pretty much anything you need! You can check out some of my current projects, listed below...
[summer.longing]
[Solaris - preview]
[!ndulgence]
[PengPlace]

Thanks! 
- Rod Rego


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you back.
Sticking around this time? LOL


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is some pretty good design work there fellows...you need to finish some of it so we can see how it works.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Glad to have you back.
> Sticking around this time? LOL


Thanks! And yeah, I think I'll stay! Haha.



beelce said:


> That is some pretty good design work there fellows...you need to finish some of it so we can see how it works.


Thank you! Although I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "finishing some of it," lol...


----------

